# First Deca cycle



## shoki (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, so im thinking of going on my first Deca cycle. I will prob be running an 8 week cycle on 50mg pw. This is from what I have researched considered a good and sensible dosage for women and nothing over the top. My aim is to aid myself in gaining some muscle. My body is naturally slim and my metabolism is quite high so eating **** loads of calories and doing pure weights isn't really cutting it for me in building some extra lean muscle. Especially when I've been a tri athlete for the past couple of years.

Has anyone gone on such a cycle and any advice on the dosage and cycle length??


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

If you ever get tested as your a athlete you do know deca can be in your system for 1+ years?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the mad house! I'm sure you'll get some good sound advice sorry I can't help you.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Obviously that's a low amount due to gender but sides on opposite sex doses are some of the most noticeable unfortunately with regards to your sex im not sure but plenty of blokes here say they may never run aas again because of it!


----------



## shoki (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not doing Triathlons any longer so Im not really bothered about detection. I just wanted some info from any ladies who have done a deca cycle to check what dosages they where on and whether they noticed any good gains. My body type is really slim and toned and I never can seem to gain muscle size and I think I eat **** loads more than anyone on here it just never has an effect on me. This is why Im thinking to go down the AAS route and see what might help. I've read on other forums that many women have done it with no issues and good gains.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shoki said:


> I'm not doing Triathlons any longer so Im not really bothered about detection. I just wanted some info from any ladies who have done a deca cycle to check what dosages they where on and whether they noticed any good gains. My body type is really slim and toned and I never can seem to gain muscle size and I think I eat **** loads more than anyone on here it just never has an effect on me. This is why Im thinking to go down the AAS route and see what might help. I've read on other forums that many women have done it with no issues and good gains.


nandrolone (deca) is female friendly i know a member called `ausbuilt` said his mrs takes it im unsure of her dose , if you hang around or leave him a visitor message on his profile page he can contact you at some point .

use the search bar and input his name to find him


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

nandralone is great for a woman for muscle and strength, at low doses (compared to men).

my wife, pictured, started her 2nd cycle 2weeks ago: it doesnt turn you into a man or make you less feminine..

50mg week is a good start, mine does 100mg/fortnight as she prefers less injections.

you often here people recommending NPP (nandralone phenyl propionate) as being faster acting and safer as you can bail if the sides come up.. but at 50mg week deca, you wont have an issue. If you want a higher dose, keep the 50mg/week deca and add 25-50mg NPP once per week with it.


----------

